# Grazie a dio ho le corna!



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

__Rosita Celentano ha appena scritto il libro: "Grazie a Dio ho le corna". Per questo si dice pronta a perdonare un tradimento. "Perdonare un tradimento non può essere un tabù. Si deve lasciare una persona divertente, affettuosa e intelligente perché ha avuto 60 minuti di idiozia? Allora a chi è fedele ma costantemente cretino cosa bisognerebbe fare?". E conclude: "I miei genitori si sono perdonati a vicenda, altrimenti non festeggerebbero quest'anno i 45 anni di matrimonio.Perdonare è un atto di forza. C'è consumismo anche nei sentimenti. Facciamo tanto sesso e lo facciamo male e siamo scontenti. E' diventata una nevrosi".__

Ma lei ci crede ai 60 minuti di idiozia?


----------



## Old Confù (19 Luglio 2009)

Mhaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ho letto ieri un trafiletto sul libro....ma nn avendolo potuto consultare non mi è molto chiara la sua visione...

Però posso darti la mia; nn credo siano tanto importanti i sessanta minuti di idiozia...quanto come si reagisce a questi, quando il tradimento viene scoperto e quando ancora rimane un segreto.
Nella mia personalissima vicenda, ho scelto di non perdonare, ma non tanto per l'esperienza in se, ma quanto per come lui ne ha gestito il dopo...
è una cosa che nn so spiegare bene, e che si è sviluppata come se fosse innata in me, ad un certo punto il tempo mi ha dato le risposte...giuste!!!!(e stavolta nn è una frase fatta). Francamente non so come sarebbe stato con un'altra persona in un'altra situazione...magari in una storia molto lunga, o con chi mi aveva mostrato in precedenza di essere affidabile...
Siamo tutti sotto lo stesso cielo, e a volte le cose si incastrano in maniera strana...Per me dipende molto dalla reazione a questo tipo di eventi!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> __Rosita Celentano ha appena scritto il libro: "Grazie a Dio ho le corna". Per questo si dice pronta a perdonare un tradimento. "Perdonare un tradimento non può essere un tabù. Si deve lasciare una persona divertente, affettuosa e intelligente perché ha avuto 60 minuti di idiozia? Allora a chi è fedele ma costantemente cretino cosa bisognerebbe fare?". E conclude: "I miei genitori si sono perdonati a vicenda, altrimenti non festeggerebbero quest'anno i 45 anni di matrimonio.Perdonare è un atto di forza. C'è consumismo anche nei sentimenti. Facciamo tanto sesso e lo facciamo male e siamo scontenti. E' diventata una nevrosi".__
> 
> Ma lei ci crede ai 60 minuti di idiozia?


Beh, forse nel suo caso si.

Forse si è trattato da parte del suo partner di UN episodio e non di mesi o anni di inganni, dove vedrei molto più difficile mantenere la stessa posizione.

Non ho però ben capito se l'ultima frase, quella sulla nevrosi del sesso, stia ad indicare che è giustificabile chi cerca qualcun altro/a per farlo bene...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

Certo 60 minuti li posso anche perdonare... 60 minuti per 2, per 4 volte alla settimana mi prendono parecchio ai coglioni.

Ehhh la forza del perdono che mi manca!


----------



## Old Confù (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Beh, forse nel suo caso si*.
> 
> Forse si è trattato da parte del suo partner di UN episodio e non di mesi o anni di inganni, dove vedrei molto più difficile mantenere la stessa posizione.
> 
> Non ho però ben capito se l'ultima frase, quella sulla nevrosi del sesso, stia ad indicare che è giustificabile chi cerca qualcun altro/a per farlo bene...


Però Fedy, l'esempio citato (i genitori) mi sembra un'accettazione del fatto che durante una lunga vita matrimoniale, sia "normale" avere più tresche con altre persone, a volte anche per periodi più o meno lunghi...

Insomma, di Adriano si sanno con certezza le storie con la Muti e con Mina....con la prima ci ha fatto svariati films con l'altra un disco....io direi che non saranno state proprio bottarelle da una notte e via, sono comunque donne affascinanti e desiderabili, con cui il sodalizio sarà stato in parte anche mentale...(quindi qualcosa in più che la mera fisicità)...
Della Mori nn so nulla, ma a quanto scrive la figlia, anche lei (che è stata tra le donne italiane più belle) deve aver avuto il suo "seguito"!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo 60 minuti li posso anche perdonare... 60 minuti per 2, per 4 volte alla settimana mi prendono parecchio ai coglioni.
> 
> Ehhh la forza del perdono che mi manca!


Beh....mò mica vorrai star lì col cronometro eh!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Luglio 2009)

non credo che per 60 minuti si riferisse alla scopatina e via visto che cita i genitori che è indubbio che siano riusciti a superare (lei più che altro) ben più di un tradimento.

E tutto sommato i suoi sono veramente la prova che se ami uno in un certo modo gli perdoni anni e anni di scappatelle.
Non è certo l'unica donna  che lo fa.

Forse è quindi possibile .

Il suo tradimento sulla bilancia non pesa di più di quello che le da'-

Non è cosa da poco.

Sicuramente è un dolore ma forse anche un'accettazione totale dell'altro con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti, compreso il fatto che scopetti in giro.

Tanto di cappello a chi ci riesce.

D'altronde la frase: "tanto alla fine torna sempre da me" non è mica così rara.


----------



## Old Confù (19 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credo che per 60 minuti si riferisse alla scopatina e via visto che cita i genitori che è indubbio che siano riusciti a superare (lei più che altro) ben più di un tradimento.
> 
> E tutto sommato i suoi sono veramente la prova che se ami uno in un certo modo gli perdoni anni e anni di scappatelle.
> Non è certo l'unica donna  che lo fa.
> ...


Detto fra di noi...
non ci credo più a questo modo di pensare, ho conosciuto parecchie persone, che anche in rapporti lunghi e con figli, si sono poi scoglionati di tornare sempre all'ovile, proprio perchè, ormai troppo avvezzi, reputavano questo tipo di atteggiamento troppo poco dignitoso da parte di una donna!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Luglio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Detto fra di noi...
> non ci credo più a questo modo di pensare, ho conosciuto parecchie persone, che anche in rapporti lunghi e con figli, si sono poi scoglionati di tornare sempre all'ovile, proprio perchè, ormai troppo avvezzi, reputavano questo tipo di atteggiamento troppo poco dignitoso da parte di una donna!!!!!


dici?
a me invece pare sia tutt'ora molto in voga ma ,ovviamente e per fortuna, non è la norma.

"l'ossimoro" che sia il traditore recidivo a considerare l'atteggiamento poco dignitoso è quasi ridicolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Ma soprattutto si deve volere ancora un uomo che dà così scarsa importanza alle persone, non solo la compagna, ma anche alle altre considerate come trastulli...?
O forse un certo comportamento maschile è accettato non per la nobiltà d'animo che fa perdonare, ma proprioperché il pensare "sempre da me torna" viene considerato, paradossalmente, come una gratificante conferma di sè?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto si deve volere ancora un uomo che dà così scarsa importanza alle persone, non solo la compagna, ma anche alle altre considerate come trastulli...?
> *O forse un certo comportamento maschile è accettato non per la nobiltà d'animo che fa perdonare, ma proprioperché il pensare "sempre da me torna" viene considerato, paradossalmente, come una gratificante conferma di sè?*


Quoto e straquoto


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh....mò mica vorrai star lì col cronometro eh!


E'che 60 minuti mi sembrano troppo pochi... voglio essere ottimista e dare almeno 2 ore


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

Nelle notizie sulla presentazione di questo libro, quello che secondo me dovrebbe far incazzare voi donne è la visione della donna della Celentano che risulta essere la classica "gli uomini son fatti così...a noi donne, angeli del focolare, tocca rassegnarci e sopportare"...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E'che 60 minuti mi sembrano troppo pochi... voglio essere ottimista e dare almeno 2 ore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nelle notizie sulla presentazione di questo libro, quello che secondo me dovrebbe far incazzare voi donne è la visione della donna della Celentano che risulta essere la classica "gli uomini son fatti così...a noi donne, angeli del focolare, tocca rassegnarci e sopportare"...


 Dovrebbe far incazzare anche gli uomini...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> __Rosita Celentano ha appena scritto il libro: "Grazie a Dio ho le corna". Per questo si dice pronta a perdonare un tradimento. "Perdonare un tradimento non può essere un tabù. Si deve lasciare una persona divertente, affettuosa e intelligente perché ha avuto 60 minuti di idiozia? Allora a chi è fedele ma costantemente cretino cosa bisognerebbe fare?". E conclude: "I miei genitori si sono perdonati a vicenda, altrimenti non festeggerebbero quest'anno i 45 anni di matrimonio.Perdonare è un atto di forza. C'è consumismo anche nei sentimenti. Facciamo tanto sesso e lo facciamo male e siamo scontenti. E' diventata una nevrosi".__
> 
> Ma lei ci crede ai 60 minuti di idiozia?



evidentemente si riferisce alla botta e via. in quel caso possono essere validi i 60 minuti di idiozia, e anche il perdono.
certo se diventano 60 minuti al giorno, il discorso cambia


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> __Rosita Celentano ha appena scritto il libro: "Grazie a Dio ho le corna". Per questo si dice pronta a perdonare un tradimento. "Perdonare un tradimento non può essere un tabù. Si deve lasciare una persona divertente, affettuosa e intelligente perché ha avuto 60 minuti di idiozia? Allora a chi è fedele ma costantemente cretino cosa bisognerebbe fare?". E conclude: "I miei genitori si sono perdonati a vicenda, altrimenti non festeggerebbero quest'anno i 45 anni di matrimonio.Perdonare è un atto di forza. C'è consumismo anche nei sentimenti. Facciamo tanto sesso e lo facciamo male e siamo scontenti. E' diventata una nevrosi".__
> 
> Ma lei ci crede ai 60 minuti di idiozia?


Persa, mi riserverei di giudicare questa pubblicazione dopo aver sfogliato almeno l'indice . 

Se devo considerare_ tradimento _la trastullatina di 60 sec. e quindi espressione di uno sfogo ormonale di uno dei due coniugi, non mi metto menneno a prenderlo a considerazione in termini di discussione dopo quanto abbiamo dedicato insieme qui sul forum

ci sono troppi piani da considerare:

1. il suo punto di vista è quello di una figlia.

2. non credo che questa afffermazione possa essere presa come unica disanima critica della relazione di coppia .e se cosi fosse non lo aprirei nemmeno.

3. Immagino che comunque sia un prodotto che vuole pubblicizzare la famiglia Celentano e quindi dobbiamo considerarlo per la sua finalità.

4. pensiamo anche a quale pubblico è rivolto; ai fans della coppia celentano.alla massa in generale. è un prodotto che deve vendere ..è un prodotto che vuole essere lettto sotto l'ombrellone, leggero, che deve rassicurare i fans di questi due, che deve magari migliorarne l'immagine..etc..etc...


5. Ognuno ha una propria Misura.

e a questa Misura concorrono tante di quelle cose,come sappiamo,che sarebbe offendere prima di tutto noi stessi se ci credessimo capaci di mandare all'aria una relazione, di 45 anni, per una botta di ormone della durata di 60 minuti.

Morale della favola, non lo  acquisteremo


----------



## Old sperella (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> __Rosita Celentano ha appena scritto il libro: "Grazie a Dio ho le corna". Per questo si dice pronta a perdonare un tradimento. "Perdonare un tradimento non può essere un tabù. Si deve lasciare una persona divertente, affettuosa e intelligente perché ha avuto 60 minuti di idiozia? Allora a chi è fedele ma costantemente cretino cosa bisognerebbe fare?". E conclude: "I miei genitori si sono perdonati a vicenda, altrimenti non festeggerebbero quest'anno i 45 anni di matrimonio.Perdonare è un atto di forza. C'è consumismo anche nei sentimenti. Facciamo tanto sesso e lo facciamo male e siamo scontenti. E' diventata una nevrosi".__
> 
> Ma lei ci crede ai 60 minuti di idiozia?


in questi termini ha il sapore dei tradimenti dei ns nonni


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2009)

Voi un uomo che passa due giorni con una donna che non è sua moglie a parlare della sua malattia e delle terapie che ha seguito - mentendo alla moglie in modo plateale -  come lo considerate? Tradimento veniale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Voi un uomo che passa due giorni con una donna che non è sua moglie a parlare della sua malattia e delle terapie che ha seguito - mentendo alla moglie in modo plateale - come lo considerate? Tradimento veniale?


 Se non ci va a letto ..l'equivalente che se parlasse con un amico.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2009)

possibile che il sesso sia l'unico discrimine?

Da quel che ho letto la Rosita "appiattisce" il tradimento ad una scappatella veniale, ma quanto spesso l'adulterio è fatto di letto e non piuttosto di dialogo, un dialogo di cui si è parchi in famiglia ma che si spande a piene mani altrove?

A posteriori, indubbiamente, la coppia Celentano è una coppia duratura e di successo, ma spesso i tradimenti sono tutti fuorché mere infatuazioni sensuali...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> possibile che il sesso sia l'unico discrimine?
> 
> Da quel che ho letto la Rosita "appiattisce" il tradimento ad una scappatella veniale, ma quanto spesso l'adulterio è fatto di letto e non piuttosto di dialogo, un dialogo di cui si è parchi in famiglia ma che si spande a piene mani altrove?
> 
> A posteriori, indubbiamente, la coppia Celentano è una coppia duratura e di successo, ma spesso i tradimenti sono tutti fuorché mere infatuazioni sensuali...


 Certo escludere il partner da un pezzo della propria vita e dei propri pensieri è in un certo modo tradire, ma se non si vive una relazione simbiotica è naturale che vi siano pensieri e riflessioni che vengono elaborati fuori dalla coppia.
Il discrimine pertanto è quasi sempre (sottolinerei il quasi) il sesso che fa fare un salto di qualità a una relazione che da intellettuale e amicale diventa adulterina.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Interessantissimo questo 3d. Ho letto di questo libro una recensione e nn mi ricordo dove. Mi pareva che il senso del titolo del libro fosse questo : Per fortuna ho chi mi fa capire come io sono dentro il matrimonio. Voi avete detto molte cose interessantissime. Che non riesco a riassumere. Ma molte sono parte della mia esperienza di vita.

Per esempio: vi è mai passato per la testa di andare a vedere la storia della istituzione del matrimonio? Scoprireste per esempio che la conquista dell'intimità di coppia è recente, scoprireste che oggi la coppia è sola. Mentre un tempo la vita di coppia era sotto lo sguardo degli anziani, che regolamentavano tutto. 

Poi io penso che un tradimento sessuale, diventa inaccettabile solo se è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Ossia se è la ciliegina sulla torta di anni di acredine, rivalse, liti furibonde, malanimo ecc...ecc...ecc...Altrimenti uno potrebbe anche dirsi... " Che me frega a me se hai preso una sbandata? Na botta di allegria? Non mi hai mai fatto mancare nulla!"...sono molte le cose da mettere sul piatto della bilancia...

Poi quel " torna sempre da me"...come non vedere in questo una sfida? Io ho visto mia moglie tremare solo nel 2005, perchè si è trovata a combattere contro una nemica che la spiazzava sotto ogni punto di vista. Non ha mai fatto nulla. Ma non dimenticherò mai il suo sorriso, quando mi ha visto silurare questa nemica. In sostanza lei dice: " Lui le ama le sue donne, ma ha sposato me!". 

Poi la simbiosi. Mia moglie dice: " Ci sono cose solo mie, e cose solo tue e cose solo nostre!". Siamo sempre stati non troppo vicini. Per me sentirsi in sintonia con una persona è facile, è la via della condivisione che è molto più ardua. So che per lei il vero tradimento...sarebbe che so, scoprire che io ho rivelato a terzi le cose solo nostre. 

Non capisco tutta sta enfasi sul sesso. Un ossessione. 

Non so dirvi se amo mia moglie. Posso dirvi che ho un'enorme stima di lei come persona. 
Vedo che lei "sta bene" con me, solo se io, le appiano ogni difficoltà. Ma è incredibile come i consigli delle mie amanti sono stati fondamentali, nel farmi capire tanti miei errori di valutazione. Incredibile.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Voi un uomo che passa due giorni con una donna che non è sua moglie a parlare della sua malattia e delle terapie che ha seguito - mentendo alla moglie in modo plateale - come lo considerate? Tradimento veniale?


Mi fai capire meglio? A parlare della malattia della moglie o della malattia che ha lui? Perchè se ha una moglie fragile, trovo di buon gusto, tacere alla moglie e sfogarsi con l'amica. Se è la malattia della moglie...lo trovo schifoso!!! 

Poi secondo me, con gli amanti, non bisogna cascare in questo trabocchetto: " Non mi piace più la moglie perchè l'amante mi gratifica" così finisci per vedere tutta merda quello che hai in casa e l'eldorado quello che trovi nell'amante. Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Interessantissimo questo 3d. Ho letto di questo libro una recensione e nn mi ricordo dove. Mi pareva che il senso del titolo del libro fosse questo : Per fortuna ho chi mi fa capire come io sono dentro il matrimonio. Voi avete detto molte cose interessantissime. Che non riesco a riassumere. Ma molte sono parte della mia esperienza di vita.
> 
> Per esempio: vi è mai passato per la testa di andare a vedere la storia della istituzione del matrimonio? Scoprireste per esempio che la conquista dell'intimità di coppia è recente, scoprireste che oggi la coppia è sola. Mentre un tempo la vita di coppia era sotto lo sguardo degli anziani, che regolamentavano tutto.
> 
> ...


 Probabilmente ti ha sposato conoscendoti bene.
Contenta lei.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti ha sposato conoscendoti bene.
> Contenta lei.


NO. 
1) Ci siamo conosciuti in un momento che lei era delusissima. Erano due anni che aveva rotto un fidanzamento di 7 anni a due mesi dal matrimonio. Quindi Vaccinata.
2) Io pensavo solo a farmele, non credevo più all'amore dopo la mia grande delusione.
3) Partì come una storia di sesso ( io vivevo già per conto mio perchè comperarmi una casa mi dava quella autostima per dare merda a quell'altra che mi aveva lasciato per un partito migliore, dato che io ero l'artista sfigato, perdigiorno, senza certezze materiali da offrire, lo spiantato).
4) Dopo sei mesi le ho detto: o stiamo insieme con qualche obiettivo tipo andare a vivere insieme, o sposarci, o ognuno per la sua strada che io ne ho già le palle piene.
5) Ci dammo appuntamento dopo due mesi ( in cui successero certi fatti )
6) Ci sposammo esattamente sei mesi dopo.

Due persone che agognavano finalmente di fare la loro vita in santa pace. Tutto qua. 

C'è una caratteristica di lei che mi ha sempre affascinato. 
è una testuggine.
Io posso attaccarla con carri armati, atomiche, passarle sopra con diecimila tir, lei non fa una piega. 

L'ho vista fragile e indifesa solo in un momento ( in cui per fortuna ho saputo essere tenerissimo e grazie al consiglio di una mia amica), quando ha perso il nostro primo figlio. 

Per il resto è una tipa di pochissime parole. Introversissima timida. 
Ma quando parla ti sega in tre parole.

Esauriente? Serve altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> 1) Ci siamo conosciuti in un momento che lei era delusissima. Erano due anni che aveva rotto un fidanzamento di 7 anni a due mesi dal matrimonio. Quindi Vaccinata.
> 2) Io pensavo solo a farmele, non credevo più all'amore dopo la mia grande delusione.
> 3) Partì come una storia di sesso ( io vivevo già per conto mio perchè comperarmi una casa mi dava quella autostima per dare merda a quell'altra che mi aveva lasciato per un partito migliore, dato che io ero l'artista sfigato, perdigiorno, senza certezze materiali da offrire, lo spiantato).
> ...


 Non ti ho chiesto nulla e quanto dici non cambia la mia opinione che siate una coppia equilibrata.
Io non accetterei neppure uno dei tuoi discorsi.
E tu non accetteresti i miei.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto nulla e quanto dici non cambia la mia opinione che siate una coppia equilibrata.
> Io non accetterei neppure uno dei tuoi discorsi.
> E tu non accetteresti i miei.


 
E io non ti avrei sposato....
Pensa io sono così "onesto" che le avevo detto: Conviviamo, se poi non ti piace, vai. Ma no...che si mettono in mezzo le famiglie...a rompermi i coglioni....e ho dovuto farlo. 

Per me è tutta la faccenda del matrimonio da riprendere in mano.

Quante brutte sorprese, quanta sofferenza inutile, e solo perchè si pensava che vivere assieme fosse una cosa, e poi si è scoperta che è un'altra.

Ognuno ha la sua filosofia di vita...del resto...


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

minchia ma che tristezza...non mi viene da argomentare nulla se non dire quello che mi suscita leggere alcuni post


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Voi un uomo che passa due giorni con una donna che non è sua moglie a parlare della sua malattia e delle terapie che ha seguito - mentendo alla moglie in modo plateale -  come lo considerate? Tradimento veniale?



è possibile capire perchè ha mentito?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> possibile che il sesso sia l'unico discrimine?
> 
> Da quel che ho letto la Rosita "appiattisce" il tradimento ad una scappatella veniale, ma quanto spesso l'adulterio è fatto di letto e non piuttosto di dialogo, un dialogo di cui si è parchi in famiglia ma che si spande a piene mani altrove?
> 
> A posteriori, indubbiamente, la coppia Celentano è una coppia duratura e di successo, ma spesso i tradimenti sono tutti fuorché mere infatuazioni sensuali...




incomincia proprio cosi..almeno, _illo_ ha cominciato cosi.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Luglio 2009)

*persiche*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo escludere il partner da un pezzo della propria vita e dei propri pensieri è in un certo modo tradire, ma se non si vive una relazione simbiotica è naturale che vi siano pensieri e riflessioni che vengono elaborati fuori dalla coppia.
> Il discrimine pertanto è quasi sempre (sottolinerei il quasi) il sesso che fa fare un salto di qualità a una relazione che da intellettuale e amicale diventa adulterina.



se fosse solo l'atto in se stesso a fare la qualità di una relazione  -adultera-Persa, nessuno di noi qui si sarebbe separato.

pensaci bene...

o forse nel tuo caso puoi dire che nella vostra relazione c'era un mutuo e paritario scambio di comunicazione, dare, darsi, attenzioni..verso l'altro?

non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi tata. 

scusa se sono entrata nel personale, ma sono convinta che a monte certi accadimenti non sono mai casuali. ci sono voragini comunicative che spesso non si vogliono vedere.si negano per incapacità, per impreparazione, per spavento..per debolezza...ma non puo' essere la sola scopata a fare la differenza.

del resto diciamolo, in fondo l'atto sex come lo giri e lo rivolti è sempre quello...puo'essere piu' o meno passionale, certo, ma è il resto che fa la qualità.

credo di aver perso il filo. boh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se fosse solo l'atto in se stesso a fare la qualità di una relazione -adultera-Persa, nessuno di noi qui si sarebbe separato.
> 
> pensaci bene...
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che è il solo sesso a fare il tradimento, anche perché anche il più grande verme comunque una relazione ALTRA l'instaura.
Dicevo che senza il sesso anche le confidenze non possono essere considerate tradimento perché altrimenti tradiremmo con il rapporto con gli/le amici/amiche.
E poi se vogliamo un rapporto con un uomo (altro o no) finché non c'è il sesso lo sentiamo un rapporto amicale e non ci basta.
Non è solo il sesso che fa ...ma il sesso fa... eccome!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> possibile che il sesso sia l'unico discrimine?
> 
> Da quel che ho letto la Rosita "appiattisce" il tradimento ad una scappatella veniale, ma *quanto spesso l'adulterio è fatto di letto e non piuttosto di dialogo, un dialogo di cui si è parchi in famiglia ma che si spande a piene mani altrove?*
> 
> A posteriori, indubbiamente, la coppia Celentano è una coppia duratura e di successo, ma spesso i tradimenti sono tutti fuorché mere infatuazioni sensuali...


Spesso il tradimento nasce proprio dal dialogo, dallo scoprire qualcuno che si interessa a te e una persona nuova da scoprire e a cui interessarsi...cosa che magari da anni non ti capita più di fare e che scopri davvero "piacevole"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La stessa dinamica in fondo che ti ha fatto conoscere scoprire e poi amare il/la tuo/a partner...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è il solo sesso a fare il tradimento, anche perché anche il più grande verme comunque una relazione ALTRA l'instaura.
> Dicevo che senza il sesso anche le confidenze non possono essere considerate tradimento perché altrimenti tradiremmo con il rapporto con gli/le amici/amiche.
> E poi se vogliamo un rapporto con un uomo (altro o no) finché non c'è il sesso lo sentiamo un rapporto amicale e non ci basta.
> Non è solo il sesso che fa ...ma il sesso fa... eccome!


Quoto.

Non potrei mai considerare tradimento il confidarsi con un'altra persona!

Il sesso fa la differenza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spesso il tradimento nasce proprio dal dialogo, dallo scoprire qualcuno che si interessa a te e una persona nuova da scoprire e a cui interessarsi...cosa che magari da anni non ti capita più di fare e che scopri davvero "piacevole"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Spesso il tradimento nasce proprio dal dialogo, dallo scoprire qualcuno che si interessa a te e una persona nuova da scoprire e a cui interessarsi...cosa che magari da anni non ti capita più di fare e che scopri davvero "piacevole*"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In tutto questo leggo molta insicurezza e mancanza di autostima.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> In tutto questo leggo molta insicurezza e mancanza di autostima.


non assolutizzare iena, se cosi fosse vivremmo allora ognuno per conto suo.comunicare è condividere, se non condividessimo idee, scelte. interessi...potremm dirci autustici e buona notte al secchio.

quindi -secondo la tua osservazione-solo gli autistici sarebbero persone sicure?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è il solo sesso a fare il tradimento, anche perché anche il più grande verme comunque una relazione ALTRA l'instaura.
> * Dicevo che senza il sesso anche le confidenze non possono essere considerate tradimento perché altrimenti tradiremmo con il rapporto con gli/le amici/amiche.*
> E poi se vogliamo un rapporto con un uomo (altro o no) finché non c'è il sesso lo sentiamo un rapporto amicale e non ci basta.
> Non è solo il sesso che fa ...ma il sesso fa... eccome!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non assolutizzare iena, se cosi fosse vivremmo allora ognuno per conto suo.comunicare è condividere, se non condividessimo idee, scelte. interessi...potremm dirci autustici e buona notte al secchio.
> 
> quindi -secondo la tua osservazione-solo gli autistici sarebbero persone sicure?


Non ho capito cosa intendi.

A chi non e'capitato di trovarsi in un momento di debolezza e aver *bisogno*  di conferme dall' esterno? A me si ed era piacevolmente sorprendente qualcuno che si interessasse a me... ma ero io insicura.

Di fatto Miciolidia credo che gli insicuri siano quelli che tradiscono maggiormente proprio perche'hanno costante bisogno di conferme.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spesso il tradimento nasce proprio dal dialogo, dallo scoprire qualcuno che si interessa a te e una persona nuova da scoprire e a cui interessarsi...cosa che magari da anni non ti capita più di fare e che scopri davvero "piacevole"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proprio questo mi è capitato...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi.
> 
> A chi non e'capitato di trovarsi in un momento di debolezza e aver *bisogno* di conferme dall' esterno? A me si ed era piacevolmente sorprendente qualcuno che si interessasse a me... ma ero io insicura.
> 
> Di fatto Miciolidia credo che gli insicuri siano quelli che tradiscono maggiormente proprio perche'hanno costante bisogno di conferme.


Mi ritrovo in pieno!!!!
Aggiungi poi una mia particolare "sordità" nel percepire i sentimenti degli altri...faccio una fatica terribile a sentirmi amato...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mi fai capire meglio? A parlare della malattia della moglie o della malattia che ha lui? Perchè se ha una moglie fragile, trovo di buon gusto, tacere alla moglie e sfogarsi con l'amica. Se è la malattia della moglie...lo trovo schifoso!!!
> 
> Poi secondo me, con gli amanti, non bisogna cascare in questo trabocchetto: " Non mi piace più la moglie perchè l'amante mi gratifica" così finisci per vedere tutta merda quello che hai in casa e l'eldorado quello che trovi nell'amante. Non so se mi spiego...



veramente era la malattia dell'amante


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti ha sposato conoscendoti bene.
> Contenta lei.


io non sarei così critica, in fondo ancora non li conosciamo. Penso la moglie di Lord sia meglio di quel che lui descrive. E ho come la sensazione che sia dei due la piu' "forte", quella piu' amata.

Mi sembra (ma potrei sbagliarmi) che le altre donne di Lord riempiano delle mancanze della moglie in quanto è lui - dei due - il piu' innamorato....


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è possibile capire perchè ha mentito?



io ci ho rinunciato. Sto attuando con successo la terapia della totale rimozione.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io ci ho rinunciato. Sto attuando con successo la terapia della totale rimozione.


Fai benissimo secondo me... ci sono cose che non possono essere spiegate ma solo rimosse


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> N
> *Dicevo che senza il sesso anche le confidenze non possono essere considerate tradimento perché altrimenti tradiremmo con il rapporto con gli/le amici/amiche.*
> E poi se vogliamo un rapporto con un uomo (altro o no) finché non c'è il sesso lo sentiamo un rapporto amicale e non ci basta.
> Non è solo il sesso che fa ...ma il sesso fa... eccome!



quoto Micio e non concordo con Persa nel modo piu' assoluto. Ci sono intimità che con gli amici non hai e NON DEVI avere, e se le hai, non sono piu' amici.

E' un tradimento  plateale e sanguinoso nei confronti di tutte e due le persone (Il compagno ufficiale e il confidente), perché si ha con entrambi una violazione del piatto di intimità.

E a me questa cosa fa vomitare dal lato della "confidente", pensa da quello della moglie!!!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai benissimo secondo me... ci sono cose che non possono essere spiegate ma solo rimosse


infatti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E a cercare di capire ci ho già perso troppo tempo, tempo in una vita breve, che non torna piu'.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto Micio e non concordo con Persa nel modo piu' assoluto. Ci sono intimità che con gli amici non hai e NON DEVI avere, e se le hai, non sono piu' amici.
> 
> E' un tradimento  plateale e sanguinoso nei confronti di tutte e due le persone (Il compagno ufficiale e il confidente), perché si ha con entrambi una violazione del piatto di intimità.
> 
> E a me questa cosa fa vomitare dal lato della "confidente", pensa da quello della moglie!!!


ma allora io non ho mica capito..di che confidenze parlate?
semplicemente parlando del partner ad un altro??


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo.il nostro tempo è troppo prezioso e se ,riuscissimo a capirlo veramente, lo impiegheremmo in maniera decisamente più proficua


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi cosa capiresti? Potresti solo arrivare a una verita' parziale, soggettiva e quasi inutile.

Anche io mi sono arresa con successo


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In tutto questo leggo molta insicurezza e mancanza di autostima.


Perchè?

Spesso invece capita proprio l'opposto, è un eccesso di sicurezza, dove ritieni di poter controllare la cosa, senza accorgerti che ti ci stai avviluppando...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Spesso invece capita proprio l'opposto, è un eccesso di sicurezza, dove ritieni di poter controllare la cosa, senza accorgerti che ti ci stai avviluppando...


L'insicurezza e' quello che ti porta a cercare conferme esterne... niente a che vedere con la sopravvalutazione delle proprie capacita' di mantenere controllo (praticamente insesistenti vista la premessa) o la segretezza


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi.
> 
> A chi non e'capitato di trovarsi in un momento di debolezza e aver *bisogno* di conferme dall' esterno? A me si ed era piacevolmente sorprendente qualcuno che si interessasse a me... ma ero io insicura.
> 
> Di fatto Miciolidia credo che gli insicuri siano quelli che tradiscono maggiormente proprio perche'hanno costante bisogno di conferme.


Son situazioni molto soggettive, credo.

A volte è l'aver raggiunto un certo successo, una certa affermazione di te stesso, che ti porta a cercar una più vasta "platea" con cui condividerlo (più vasta del/la solo/a partner che magari ha vissuto anche gli aspetti della fatica e dal/la quale non arrivano che i mugugni per i sacrifici sopportati per arrivare dove si è)...

Non dico che è giusto, ma che è certamente umano...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Son situazioni molto soggettive, credo.
> 
> *A volte è l'aver raggiunto un certo successo, una certa affermazione di te stesso, che ti porta a cercar una più vasta "platea"* con cui condividerlo (più vasta del/la solo/a partner che magari ha vissuto anche gli aspetti della fatica e dal/la quale non arrivano che i mugugni per i sacrifici sopportati per arrivare dove si è)...
> 
> Non dico che è giusto, ma che è certamente umano...


Dissento fortemente.

Se l'affermazione di se e'*reale* la platea lascia il tempo che trova perche' non si hanno bisogno di ovazioni pubbliche


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dissento fortemente.
> 
> Se l'affermazione di se e'*reale* la platea lascia il tempo che trova perche' non si hanno bisogno di ovazioni pubbliche


Ma vedi, invece secondo me è come quella barzelletta del tipo che naufraga sull'isola e si ritrova da solo con Naomi che alla fine ci sta...il suo cruccio era che non poteva raccontarlo a nessuno e quindi perdeva valore anche l'essersi fatto Naomi...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma vedi, invece secondo me è come quella barzelletta del tipo che naufraga sull'isola e si ritrova da solo con Naomi che alla fine ci sta...il suo cruccio era che non poteva raccontarlo a nessuno e quindi perdeva valore anche l'essersi fatto Naomi...


Ma cosi'avvalori la mia tesi


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Poi cosa capiresti? Potresti solo arrivare a una verita' parziale, soggettiva e quasi inutile.*
> 
> Anche io mi sono arresa con successo


 sei una vera discepola del baffone...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sei una vera discepola del baffone...


Ci voleva il baffone a rafforzare... l'avessi letto prima cazzo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto Micio e non concordo con Persa nel modo piu' assoluto. Ci sono intimità che con gli amici non hai e NON DEVI avere, e se le hai, non sono piu' amici.
> 
> E' un tradimento plateale e sanguinoso nei confronti di tutte e due le persone (Il compagno ufficiale e il confidente), perché si ha con entrambi una violazione del piatto di intimità.
> 
> E a me questa cosa fa vomitare dal lato della "confidente", pensa da quello della moglie!!!


 Non capisco di quali intimità parli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dissento fortemente.
> 
> Se l'affermazione di se e'*reale* la platea lascia il tempo che trova perche' non si hanno bisogno di ovazioni pubbliche


 Beh ...fino a un certo punto ..la Callas sapeva di avere una gran voce, ma aveva bisogno di una conferma esterna.
La sicurezza di sè non deve arrivare al punto di non avere il dubbio di raccontarsela.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ...fino a un certo punto ..la Callas sapeva di avere una gran voce, ma aveva bisogno di una conferma esterna.
> La sicurezza di sè non deve arrivare al punto di non avere il dubbio di *raccontarsela*.


Veramente e' l'unica certezza.... ma il mio discorso e'riferito al tradimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi tradisce e'insicuro ha bisogno di altre conferme oltre quelle che ha gia'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente e' l'unica certezza.... ma il mio discorso e'riferito al tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riferito al tradimento sono totalmente d'accordo e l'ho anche sperimentato e ...c'ho la maglietta, ma non la metto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci voleva il baffone a rafforzare... *l'avessi letto prima cazzo*!


 Meglio di no, mi sa...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riferito al tradimento sono totalmente d'accordo e l'ho anche sperimentato e ...c'ho la maglietta, ma non la metto.


Io ho solo le corna non pensavo ci fossero altri gadget


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente era la malattia dell'amante


Cioè vai a parlare alla moglie della malattia che ha la tua amante???
Incredibile...vabbè ci rinuncio..se non ci arrivo non ci arrivo...ho i miei pensanti limiti. Sono un maschio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io non sarei così critica, in fondo ancora non li conosciamo. Penso la moglie di Lord sia meglio di quel che lui descrive. E ho come la sensazione che sia dei due la piu' "forte", quella piu' amata.
> 
> Mi sembra (ma potrei sbagliarmi) che le altre donne di Lord riempiano delle mancanze della moglie in quanto è lui - dei due - il piu' innamorato....


Non so cosa dire...se non precisare...che le altre non ci sono più state dal giugno del 2005: una è stata amante nel senso pernicioso di relazione stabile, le altre sono state avventure di una notte. Ma in ogni caso, mai frequentato più donne diverse assieme, che qua non si pensi male di me...
Pensavo che avere l'amante fosse un'esperienza bella...invece per me è stata frustrante al massimo...
Ma come mi pare dicevo a Emma, feci un repulisti. 
Ora la mia nuova idea è decidere cosa fare con la moglie.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente e' l'unica certezza.... ma il mio discorso e'riferito al tradimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non è possibile che abbia solo voglia di divertirsi un  po'? Giocattolare? Farsi na storietta così di solo sesso? Senza pesi o responsabilità??? No? Tutto sempre gravido di ogni cupezza???


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è possibile che abbia solo voglia di divertirsi un po'? Giocattolare? Farsi na storietta così di solo sesso? Senza pesi o responsabilità??? No? *Tutto sempre gravido di ogni cupezza??*?


per non ingravidare tutto basta non sposarsi no??
poi ti fai tutte le storiette che ti garbano, senza pesi nè responsabilità


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è possibile che abbia solo voglia di divertirsi un  po'? Giocattolare? Farsi na storietta così di solo sesso? Senza pesi o responsabilità??? No? Tutto sempre gravido di ogni cupezza???


Ma non e' cupezza... ma non mi sembra giusto giocattolare coi sentimenti altrui


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' cupezza... ma non mi sembra giusto giocattolare coi sentimenti altrui


Ma dai Lettrice...che nelle botte di allegria...si gioca solo...con il piacere...che c'entrano i sentimenti? Mica si tradisce per fare un dispetto al partner...o mi sbaglio??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Son cose che capitano...e se il tuo partner non verrà mai a saperlo, sarà tranquillo e beato...

Magari anch'io ho le corna e non lo so...

Non accetterei mai che me lo venisse a confessare...mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Lettrice...che nelle botte di allegria...si gioca solo...con il piacere...che c'entrano i sentimenti? Mica si tradisce per fare un dispetto al partner...o mi sbaglio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi hai risposto di là.
la stessa cosa può capitare a tua moglie vero?


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Lettrice...che nelle botte di allegria...si gioca solo...con il piacere...che c'entrano i sentimenti? Mica si tradisce per fare un dispetto al partner...o mi sbaglio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai, con questa politica dell' occhio non vede cuore non duole davvero pensi che la tua vita sarà più felice??


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

mi auguro che la persona che appare nell'avatar sia a conoscenza dell'uso che tu ne fai .
altrimenti rischi


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Lettrice...che nelle botte di allegria...si gioca solo...con il piacere...che c'entrano i sentimenti? Mica si tradisce per fare un dispetto al partner...o mi sbaglio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ma involontariamente fai soffrire il partner... sempre che lo venga a sapere.... sempre che tutto rimanga sotto controllo... 

Te lo giuro preferisco giocare con altro


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> _Cioè vai a parlare alla moglie della malattia che ha la tua amante???_
> Incredibile...vabbè ci rinuncio..se non ci arrivo non ci arrivo...ho i miei pensanti limiti. Sono un maschio.




vabbé dai non importa.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi.
> 
> A chi non e'capitato di trovarsi in un momento di debolezza e aver *bisogno*  di conferme dall' esterno? A me si ed era piacevolmente sorprendente qualcuno che si interessasse a me... ma ero io insicura.
> 
> Di fatto Miciolidia credo che gli insicuri siano quelli che tradiscono maggiormente proprio perche'hanno costante bisogno di conferme.


sono d'accordo lettri, mi era sembrato che tu volessi dire che  chi in assoluto cerca condivisione nell'ascolto , nei piaceri , nella chiacchera, sia un insicuro che cerca conferme. 

ma ora ho capito meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo lettri, mi era sembrato che tu volessi dire che  chi in assoluto cerca condivisione nell'ascolto , nei piaceri , nella chiacchera, sia un insicuro che cerca conferme.
> 
> ma ora ho capito meglio.


_Me ne devo essere spiegata male io _perche'anche Persa ha capito come te.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo in pieno!!!!
> Aggiungi poi una mia particolare "sordità" nel percepire i sentimenti degli altri...faccio una fatica terribile a sentirmi amato...



perchè non sei rafforzato dall'amore che tu per primo dovresti provare per te stesso, ed è percio' che ti giri e ti rigiri a cercarle in chi ti puo' offrire l'illusione di rafforzare l'amore verso di te.

meccanismo che non mi è stato estraneo lord. non sentirti un extraterreste per questo. si deve solo lavorare su di sè. e vedi come come cambia la suonata.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io ci ho rinunciato. Sto attuando con successo la terapia della totale rimozione.



bene vere.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vabbé dai non importa.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi hai risposto di là.
> la stessa cosa può capitare a tua moglie vero?


Ma ovvio...che problema c'è...non capisco...se la cosa la fa felice...chi sono io per vietarglielo??? In genere...ste robe si fanno di nascosto...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai, con questa politica dell' occhio non vede cuore non duole davvero pensi che la tua vita sarà più felice??


Ma che ne so...per lo meno riceve un po' di adrenalina...altrimenti...che palle...mai na novità, sempre le stesse situazioni, sempre le stesse parole, sempre la stessa minestra...che noia...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma ovvio...che problema c'è...non capisco...se la cosa la fa felice...chi sono io per vietarglielo??? In genere...ste robe si fanno di nascosto...


si fanno di nascosto nel paese di coloro che hanno paura di perdere la mamma o il papa'.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ma involontariamente fai soffrire il partner... sempre che lo venga a sapere.... sempre che tutto rimanga sotto controllo...
> 
> Te lo giuro preferisco giocare con altro


Ma infatti...non ho mai rischiato. Io ho solo visto, che queste diciamo evasioni, mi hanno messo di buon umore. E quando sono di buon umore lei è felice. Secondo me i guai iniziano quando hai il cuore altrove. Trascuri la moglie perchè pensi ad un'altra. Nelle botte d'allegria i sentimenti non entrano. Ma solo il divertimento...


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> In tutto questo leggo molta insicurezza e mancanza di autostima.


Allora devi sapere che alla base di ogni tradimento c'é qualche insicurezza o carenza e la ricerca di un'autostima perduta o malgovernata... 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2009)

*lordpinceton*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ne so...per lo meno riceve un po' di adrenalina...altrimenti...che palle...mai na novità, sempre le stesse situazioni, sempre le stesse parole, sempre la stessa minestra...che noia...


Ho letto tutto e non ho quotato a valle al minimo; leggendoti pare che tu abbia trovato la chiave della felicità altrui e della tua, partendo dal presupporto che sai cosa sia confacent5e al bene di tutti.
Ti invidio, mai letta tanta sicumera nel distribuire cause ed effetti... la filosofia quindi é, godi altrove e non farlo apparire né trasparire.
Politica assolutamente astuta... sempre che non ci si metta di traverso l'incognita. Potresti essere scoperto tuo malgrado, o potresti trovare un amore più importante di quello che tradisci.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' anche vero che ognuno si regola secondo le proprie aspettative, e se si arriva a suggerire la "finissima convinzione" che l'importante é non sapere, credo che si possano avere le più granitiche basi per fondare i pilastri di una coppia inossidabile.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

Bruja, compliment.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ne so...per lo meno riceve un po' di adrenalina...altrimenti...che palle...mai na novità, sempre le stesse situazioni, sempre le stesse parole, sempre la stessa minestra...che noia...


ma a te l'adrenalina te la provoca solo una brugola??
no perchè ci sono tante cose piacevoli che non necessitano di un tradimento.
un sacco sai?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

*Sicura?*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma a te l'adrenalina te la provoca solo una brugola??
> no perchè ci sono tante cose piacevoli che non necessitano di un tradimento.
> un sacco sai?


Tipo?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto e non ho quotato a valle al minimo; leggendoti pare che tu abbia trovato la chiave della felicità altrui e della tua, partendo dal presupporto che sai cosa sia confacent5e al bene di tutti.
> Ti invidio, mai letta tanta sicumera nel distribuire cause ed effetti... la filosofia quindi é, godi altrove e non farlo apparire né trasparire.
> Politica assolutamente astuta... sempre che non ci si metta di traverso l'incognita. Potresti essere scoperto tuo malgrado, o potresti trovare un amore più importante di quello che tradisci....
> 
> ...


??? Nessuna sicumera...le mie sono solo opinioni. Poi Bruja ne parlo perchè sono cose chiuse del mio passato. Il mio presente è tutto differente. Ringrazio la mia buona stella per averla sempre fatta franca. 

Che ne so io cosa è una coppia inossidabile? 

é dal giugno del 2005 che sono fedelissimo...anche se capitano dei giorni...mai quei giorni...

Ma sono fedelissimo...perchè non mi interessa più avere storie d'amore.

Poi ok..se incontro una che mi stravolge cuore e cervello ve lo farò sapere...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ??? Nessuna sicumera...le mie sono solo opinioni. Poi Bruja ne parlo perchè sono cose chiuse del mio passato. Il mio presente è tutto differente. Ringrazio la mia buona stella per averla sempre fatta franca.
> 
> Che ne so io cosa è una coppia inossidabile?
> 
> ...


ma non avevi detto che bisogna tacere queste avventure?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non avevi detto che bisogna tacere queste avventure?


Oh signour...con la moglie si tace, e soprattutto con gli amici. Che ho scoperto che gli amiconi del bar millantano e non poco imprese stratosferiche...
Ma questo non è forse un luogo virtuale? 
Senza nomi cognomi, foto, luoghi, date? 

Ma porco cane...sono o non sono nel portale dell'infedeltà? 
O su quello della CEI???


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ??? Nessuna sicumera...le mie sono solo opinioni. Poi Bruja ne parlo perchè sono cose chiuse del mio passato. Il mio presente è tutto differente. Ringrazio la mia buona stella per averla sempre fatta franca.
> 
> Che ne so io cosa è una coppia inossidabile?
> 
> ...


Quello che lascia più perplesso me è sentir parlare ORA di storie d'amore, quando prima era solo "divertissement"...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che lascia più perplesso me è sentir parlare ORA di storie d'amore, quando prima era solo "divertissement"...


Hai ragione...mi rendo perfettamente conto di non aver mai vissuto una storia d'amore...solo storie e basta.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Oh signour...con la moglie si tace, e soprattutto con gli amici. Che ho scoperto che gli amiconi del bar millantano e non poco imprese stratosferiche...
> Ma questo non è forse un luogo virtuale?
> Senza nomi cognomi, foto, luoghi, date?
> 
> ...


Lord, oh lord..ma io ero ironic 

	
	
		
		
	


	





puoi dire quello che vuoi, quando vuoi, e con chi vuoi!!!

sii lieto ))


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

*ma pure  tu....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che lascia più perplesso me è sentir parlare ORA di storie d'amore, quando prima era solo "divertissement"...


è la magia del tempo a edulcorare i ricordi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





uomo di poca poèsia.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è la magia del tempo a edulcorare i ricordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Luglio 2009)

*ma...*

lordpinceton è per caso babau?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lordpinceton è per caso babau?


Certo che ce la mettete tutta per farmi diventare schizzofrenico...uno scrive qua un anno...e non sa più neppure chi è...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo che ce la mettete tutta per farmi diventare schizzofrenico...uno scrive qua un anno...e non sa più neppure chi è...


un anno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




allora non puoi essere babau... 
chi sei?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

Ma sono Lordpinceton.

Anna...ascolta...avere un'amica parrucchiera che con lei ti fai solo tagliare i capelli...e le regali qualche abbraccio...e innocente bacino...insomma ridi e scherzi...è....

tradimento???

poi...detto tra noi...ma che te frega di chi io sia? Aspetta che qualcun altro qua dentro scopra chi io sia...e vedrai...eheheheheeheheh...magari per lei si mette molto male...eheheheheehehehehe...

Sai io e Asmodeo siamo amci...eheheheeheheheh


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono Lordpinceton.
> 
> Anna...ascolta...avere un'amica parrucchiera che con lei ti fai solo tagliare i capelli...e le regali qualche abbraccio...e innocente bacino...insomma ridi e scherzi...è....
> 
> ...


e mo' chi cazz è asmodeo?
eheheheheheh proprio un bel niente


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mo' chi cazz è asmodeo?
> eheheheheheh proprio un bel niente
























  massiccia e incazzata!

primo provvedimento da prendere sarebbe controllare meglio le assunzioni di droghe all'ingresso.


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono Lordpinceton.
> 
> Anna...ascolta...avere un'amica parrucchiera che con lei ti fai solo tagliare i capelli...e le regali qualche abbraccio...e innocente bacino...insomma ridi e scherzi...è....
> 
> ...


che sorca


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mo' chi cazz è asmodeo?
> eheheheheheh proprio un bel niente


Tu conosci il comportamento dei serial killer?
Lasciano tracce, indizi per il gusto di sentirsi superiori agli investigatori ...per il gusto dello sberleffo.
Tu li consideri persone sane?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> poi...detto tra noi...ma che te frega di chi io sia? Aspetta che qualcun altro qua dentro scopra chi io sia...e vedrai...eheheheheeheheh..*.magari per lei si mette molto male...eheheheheehehehehe...*
> 
> Sai io e Asmodeo siamo amci...eheheheeheheheh


ma poi, in soldoni, che cazzo ce ne frega a noi??! telefonatevi e non rompeteci i coglioni!
qui si iscrivono per far sapere a quella di quello che sa di quell'altro.
Ma andate in vacanza che mi sembra ne abbiate estremo bisogno


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2009)

quella è una minaccina bella e buona eh??


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono Lordpinceton.
> 
> Anna...ascolta...avere un'amica parrucchiera che con lei ti fai solo tagliare i capelli...e le regali qualche abbraccio...e innocente bacino...insomma ridi e scherzi...è....
> 
> ...


Intendi Asmodeus o Asmodai?

No chiedo scusa anche Asmodeo, perdoni la mia superficialita'...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendi Asmodeus o Asmodai?
> 
> No chiedo scusa anche Asmodeo, perdoni la mia superficialita'...


 Asmodeo mi sembra sia un demone di grado elevato...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Asmodeo mi sembra sia un demone di grado elevato...


Parecchio lussurioso direi


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parecchio lussurioso direi


 Beh è un demone, mica guarda la tv...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh è un demone, mica guarda la tv...


Certo non guarda la Tv ma rompe le balle a Sarah piuttosto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' rappresenta il demone della lussuria... oh secondo livello d'inferno mica cotiche


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

*Lorda*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono Lordpinceton.
> 
> Anna...ascolta...avere un'amica parrucchiera che con lei ti fai solo tagliare i capelli...e le regali qualche abbraccio...e innocente bacino...insomma ridi e scherzi...è....
> 
> ...



Sei proprio stupidina.

prevedibile.

siocca

fai come vuoi comunque. io mi sono rotta i cocomeri con te. non è casa mia e quindi mi adatto.sono piu' importanti le mie galline che incazzarsi con te  riconoscendoti un ruolo-unico- che è quello di esser stupidina appunto.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo non guarda la Tv ma rompe le balle a Sarah piuttosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sapevo...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sei proprio stupidina.
> 
> prevedibile.
> 
> ...


è una signora?

io ho creduto sin dall'inizio di ravvisare alcuni tratti stilistici di belmanzo e trovo questa somiglianza in alto a sinistra






d'altronde anche se come Belm si era iscritto ad aprile 
l'idea che fosse un po' più stantio era abbastanza diffusa
e c'era anche chi riteneva che Belm appartenesse al genti sesso


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è una signora?
> 
> io ho creduto sin dall'inizio di ravvisare alcuni tratti stilistici di belmanzo e trovo questa somiglianza in alto a sinistra
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

*amore*



Amoremio ha detto:


> è una signora?
> 
> io ho creduto sin dall'inizio di ravvisare alcuni tratti stilistici di belmanzo e trovo questa somiglianza in alto a sinistra
> 
> ...


si, una Lord-a . questa è la mia percezione.

comunque no problem. che sia clona o clonata o suonata proprio sopravviveremo amore.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, una Lord-a . questa è la mia percezione.
> 
> comunque no problem. che sia clona o clonata o suonata proprio sopravviveremo amore.


non ne ho mai dubitato


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> massiccia e incazzata!
> 
> primo provvedimento da prendere sarebbe controllare meglio le assunzioni di droghe all'ingresso.


tutta colpa della roba che mi hai fatto assaggiare ieri sera...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi, in soldoni, che cazzo ce ne frega a noi??! telefonatevi e non rompeteci i coglioni!
> qui si iscrivono per far sapere a quella di quello che sa di quell'altro.
> Ma andate in vacanza che mi sembra ne abbiate estremo bisogno
































  Volevo solo giocare...a somigliare ad un altro utente che ti sta sulle balle 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...non mi sono clonato...ma solo travestito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Volevo solo giocare...a somigliare ad un altro utente che ti sta sulle balle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Giustificazione debole che aggrava la tua posizione.
Dichiararsi apertamente provocatore non è certo una patente di correttezza.
E sotto il travestimento cosa c'è?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sei proprio stupidina.
> 
> prevedibile.
> 
> ...


è...la mia parte femminile che salta fuori...io cerco di reprimerla...ma con scarsi risultati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> è...la mia parte femminile che salta fuori...io cerco di reprimerla...ma con scarsi risultati...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E sotto il travestimento cosa c'è?


 Niente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> è...la mia parte femminile che salta fuori...io cerco di reprimerla...ma con scarsi risultati...


ma... curiosità: se fossi donna saresti z0ccola? e passeresti tutto il giorno a toccarti le tette?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma... curiosità: se fossi donna saresti z0ccola? e passeresti tutto il giorno a toccarti le tette?


Se io fossi foco brucerei la terra...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Se io fossi foco brucerei la terra...


mo' me lo segno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che c'entra?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mo' me lo segno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.learnitaly.com/cecco_angiolieri.htm


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

S’i’ fosse Cecco com’i’ sono e fui,
torrei le donne giovani e leggiadre:
le zoppe e vecchie lasserei altrui.

Se io non fossi stato accusato di essere un clone
non mi sarei divertito a fare certe provocazioni...
O l'ironia va solo in un senso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> S’i’ fosse Cecco com’i’ sono e fui,
> torrei le donne giovani e leggiadre:
> le zoppe e vecchie lasserei altrui.
> 
> ...



scusa puoi scrivere unpo' più grandino? ho fatto un fatica mica da ridere per riuscire a leggere. ormai ho un'età, che credi?
chi dice che l'ironia vale solo in un senso? e a che ironia ti riferisci?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa puoi scrivere unpo' più grandino? ho fatto un fatica mica da ridere per riuscire a leggere. ormai ho un'età, che credi?
> chi dice che l'ironia vale solo in un senso? e a che ironia ti riferisci?


A quella in cui si vede la provocazione dove non c'è...
Sai male non fare paura non avere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ma angioletto...è pur vero che chi è rimasto scottato ha pure paura dell'acqua fredda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> A quella in cui si vede la provocazione dove non c'è...
> Sai male non fare paura non avere...
> 
> 
> ...


sarò particolarmente deficiente oggi, ma non ho capito un casso


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> tutta colpa della roba che mi hai fatto assaggiare ieri sera...





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Volevo solo giocare...a somigliare ad un altro utente che ti sta sulle balle
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lordpinceton ha detto:


> è...la mia parte femminile che salta fuori...io cerco di reprimerla...ma con scarsi risultati...





lordpinceton ha detto:


> S’i’ fosse Cecco com’i’ sono e fui,
> torrei le donne giovani e leggiadre:
> le zoppe e vecchie lasserei altrui.
> 
> ...





lordpinceton ha detto:


> A quella in cui si vede la provocazione dove non c'è...
> Sai male non fare paura non avere...
> 
> 
> ...




















continua...


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> continua...


 scusa ma non è sufficiente?


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2009)

*???*

Quindi...??? 
Ci deve essere un a monte o a valle in questa discussione sulle "carte carbone" ... mah !!
Bruja


----------

